# Wheels stop when auger engaged



## ZipFunk (Jan 30, 2015)

Hi guys;
I'm hoping someone has an idea what's up with my snowblower.
Its a Craftsman 9.5 HP 27" Two stage

If I have the auger disengaged the drive wheels move forward.

When I engage the auger the drive wheels lose all power. They sometimes start moving forward but its weak. I can hold the blower back easily.

I opened up the bottom to see the rubber friction wheel but it looks like its sealed (?)
(maybe i'm not looking at the right thing)

I replaced the belts last year. The auger belt is a regular belt but the drive blet is a kevlar one (i was told theyre better?)

Any thoughts would be great.

thanks,
Drew


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Maybe the idler pulleys are tangled up and tightening the auger belt is loosening the drive belt?


----------

